# First TNR



## Stacykins (Aug 18, 2009)

Just caught my first stray cat of the season. My housemate had reported seeing a scrawny black kitty a few days ago, so I set out some food (I hadn't until I had a sign there was a cat, since my only TNR I was caring for lost his life to a car this winter, poor boy). Earlier this evening, I set up a trap with some smelly tuna, knowing it would likely tempt her out. 

It worked, she was hungry. I always feel bad for how terrified trapped cats are, but I whisked her into the basement and covered the trap with a sheet after I got a closer look at her. She is so petite. Wasn't as vicious as other trapped cats, so maybe once she calms down, she will be a candidate for adoption! I always have my crossables crossed, because the Wisconsin Humane Society has been really good about making sure any TNR cats are adoptable or not. They'd rather have a cat in their adoption program than on the street, even if they were sterilized.

I've named her Sneak (I name all my TNR kitties on their paperwork when I bring them in for the spay/neuter). The cool thing, is that if they are put in the adoption program, the cats keep the name, so I know to look out for it. Since she was being all sneaky before she was caught, it fits her.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

YAY! I haven't seen any cats around our property for quite a while. Good job to you and your first TNR of the year. 
Little Sneak doesn't know how much her luck has just changed. :wink


----------



## Stacykins (Aug 18, 2009)

She is definitely a lucky girl! I am hopeful for her getting kept for adoption, since she is much more calm this morning. About to head out for her date with a humane society vet, haha. 

I am so glad I was up when she was first caught last night, it is pouring. Since I didn't know it was going to rain, I didn't set up a tarp over the trap, just a sheet. Poor girl would be soaked and even more miserable by now.

Edit: She was kept for adoption! Yaaay! They told me she was really stressed and hiding in her litterbox when I went to pickup my trap, but hopefully good food, caring volunteers, and some helpful feliway will help warm her up


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow! Sounds like a wonderful update! :luv


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so pleased,  and I know you must be thrilled, Stacykins! Thank you for your caring deeds!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Good job! How old do you think this cat or kitten is? Did the vet tell you the age? Do you volunteer at the HS? How exciting for you!


----------



## Stacykins (Aug 18, 2009)

They estimated she was about a year old, not very old. I don't volunteer there, just TNR for them. 

I am almost certain another cat is out there, because I think I glimpsed him or her slinking behind our shed. I put out another trap tonight, but only succeeded in catching a very angry possum, who I sent on its merry way with the help of a housemate. What I saw earlier was definitely more catlike, not the low shuffling of a possum.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow never caught a possum. Do they get as angry as raccoons? Or just shuffle on when you release them? Hope you catch the elusive kitty soon.


----------



## Stacykins (Aug 18, 2009)

Well, the possum was very hissy/growly until the door was opened, then it took off thankfully. I know raccoons will sometimes stand their ground when released! I had a swiffer sweeper in case the possum needed to be kept at bay, in case it did get all rawry at me!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

And the Swiffer Sweeper would have come in handy if the possum was dusty! :wink: 

I hope the cat decides to cooperate!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

The visual ~ woman with swiffer face off a raccoon!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

We had a possum in our garage about 8 or 9 years ago. 8O 

I had driven the 'vette to the store and back, before a short rainstorm blew through. When my husband got home from work he asked me to pull my car out of the garage so he could work on a project and as I walked to the driver's door, I saw a puddle of liquid on the hood and had a moment to think; '_I thought I missed the rainstorm to day? Huh. Maybe not._' and moved my car. Husband was in the garage, sitting on a chair and working on something and he kept hearing a noise. He'd stop what he was doing and look around for this 'scratching' sort of noise, and couldn't locate it. I'd say about a half hour goes by and it wasn't until he was tipping his head far back to drink the last of his beer that his eyes met the eyes of a possum scrabbling to hold onto the top of the garage door motor-box! :yikes 

Of course, this was now after 6pm and the Department of Natural Resources and Wildlife was closed for the day. We called our neighbors over, they've lived in GA all their lives, surely they would know how to handle a possum? Nope. They just came over to watch the rodeo and have 9-1 dialed on their cell phone with their finger hovering over the last 1 in case things went bad. :lol: Thanks, friends. :evil:  

We got a ladder, a broom, welding gloves and an empty garbage can. Hubby was too hesitant and the possum was very scary, hissing and showing its' snaggle-y teeth at us. When he climbed down the ladder to take a break, I climbed up, refused to get down and made him give me the welding gloves. I didn't scruff the poss, but that was going to be something I would consider if I couldn't get it off the box. I used the handle of the broom to push it to the edge and used my other hand to unwind its' tail from around a support. _Their tails are STRONG!_ When I finally got the tail unwound and pushed it off, it landed in the garbage can my husband was holding up/under it. 

We put the lid on, carried it to the back of our property, laid it on its' side facing the woods, took the lid off and left. Several hours later, we came back to check and the possum had left.


----------



## Stacykins (Aug 18, 2009)

What a harrowing tale! I am glad the possum didn't hurt you even if it was angry, and that it went on its way.

No cat this morning, but instead a very displeased starling in the trap, which was weird. I know they'll eat dry cat food when I put it out, but they've never gone after wet food before.


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

Yay!! I wish my Humane Society would let me know if the ferals I bring in are adoptable or not.


----------

